# Flake pop pics



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

I think I've got the right section here 

Ive seen some great pics lately with comments about flake pop and would like to see your favourite pics of paint with flake pop and what you used to achieve this 

I believe its polish and a good LSP that causes it? Please correct me if I'm wrong 

Thanks Luke


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Any? Surely some people on here have got some good uns?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

this is my fav , the colour of my car is nightshade and looks black in most lights but when the sun hits it it changes to a purple shade and the silver flake pops










heres a close up when i first got it , showing a few dealer inflicted swirls though


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

They look really good i do love metallic paints because of this  cant wait to have a go at working towards results like these


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

After a single stage polish the sister in laws x-type was actually quite a nice colour.


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

Not got any pics, but I was working on a Scratch removal polish and bumper repair on a '60 plate Freelander last week.

Out of bright light, the Santorini Black just looked like a fairly plain black, but when I put the Sun Gun on it to check the colour, the red and green flakes really popped out and paint looked about an inch deep .
Very nice (and a little tricky to match!)


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Not necessarily good pics but here goes..


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Great pics so far thanks everyone


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Bentley flake


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Bentley continental gt


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Them bentleys are very nice keep them coming  thanks for uploading everyone!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

Here are some terrible pics of the flake on my old car.


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Audi A3 with menz polishes and pete's 53 wax


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

My old Focus










I had some of my car somewhere but it seems I have lost them :wall:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Great pics thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

+1 Loved those Bentley pix.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Believe it it not my dads toyota aygo popping





































Mates rx8


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Difficult to photograph with a point and shoot, but the blue, gold and silver flakes in Honda Nighthawk Black.


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Love all those colours in this.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Honda Nighthawk Black:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

I miss having Pearlescent White paint on my old Toyota IQ. Absolutely gorgeous flake pop in full sun


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The Lexus Starlight Black under halogen. Nice golden glass flake in this paint!










And in full sun!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Not the best pic, 'tis from my portable telecomunication device. But here's Mercedes Benz Jasper Blue (Orion Blue for you yanks)


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

Roof of my wife's Yaris finished in Werkstat Acrylic. Much more flake pop from the sealant than under Colly 476S which I used on this car previously....


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Some amazing shots on here, here's mine following a layer of Definitives Carrera Edition Wax.


----------



## Frozzy (Sep 30, 2012)

Not the best pic, little to no sun out - Audi Dolphin Grey


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

All really nice pics thanks for sharing hopefully will get to this level of results one day


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Any more pics from people?


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice thanks mate


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's one i did for a friend, their CR-V :buffer:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Heres a few from over the years of being on here:

Phantom Black Commodore:


















Possibly Porsche Basalt Black




























Black (don't know the colour) C32 AMG

42









43









Audi Indigo Blue Pearl (favorite colour ever).


































Black Golf Gti










Blue Maserati 3200










Blue Porsche


































Blue Impreza


























Black Impreza


















Black Renault Megane


















Silver Astra Coupe


















Below pics are Neil_S' photos of cars we worked on.

Blue Jaguar XKR










Metallic grey Subaru Forester


















blue/silver Golf Gti


----------



## cdo1uk (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## SmartB (Dec 18, 2012)

Black Magic Detail said:


> Bentley flake


These Bentley flakes are great! Love the other pics as well tho


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Brilliant pictures everyone thanks for sharing


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

we had a black jag in for mot the other week it had the maddest flake pop of any black ive seen standard


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

My dad didn't realise he had flake pop on his Astras alloys when I gave his car the once over last summer


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Thats star silver for you


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Land Rover Discovery:









Porsche (yes i know its a 50/50 but still shows the popping flake):









Renault Trafic van:
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...rafic Sport/?action=view&current=DSCF0011.jpg

Citreon C5 (another 50/50 but still shows the pop):









Audi RS4:









Audi A5 (this was captured during correction, just thought it looked fantastic so needed a pic):









Audi A5:









Jag XF:









Porsche Caymen s:









TTRS:









My VW Passat:









Nissan Almera:









Have to admit quite difficult to get when we dont get much sunshine here in Scotland lol


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Jaguar XKR cab by autodetox, on Flickr

This is the one I was looking for


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

^^ Noice!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

From when my S60 was a youngling....























































Paint refined with 85RD, and Zaino Z2 the LSP.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

These all look really good! Is amazing 99% of people wont ever notice this on their car and just over look the small detail that goes into a cars paintwork!

The silver looks good how did you achieve that my dad has a silver focus and id love to show him what can be achieved!


----------



## snowz (Nov 14, 2012)

best i could pull off with my Iphone camera

Sapphire Black Astra


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i love the colour on your s60 dave :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

CTR De said:


> i love the colour on your s60 dave :thumb:


Thank you - its Volvo Sapphire Black.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a few..


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing everyone  keep them coming great pictures!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

A few more..


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Heres 2 I took today (only 25 degrees today :lol::lol










Excuse the swirls/holograms


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Bmw 116 correction










Audi a5 correction


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Some flake from my Arai helmet


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

From my Sapphire Black Z4 (e89)...


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

My Ford Kuga (Panther Black) from last summers prep.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My best offering from this detail :thumb:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice ! Makes me wish id bought a metallic based car haha thanks everyone more great pics


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

LukeWS said:


> Makes me wish id bought a metallic based car haha


I know what you mean Luke. I have a solid white and a pearlescent white car :wall:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> I know what you mean Luke. I have a solid white and a pearlescent white car :wall:


Haha yeah mines solid white too  the parents are light colour metallic paints so hopefull nwith some work i can get a good pic of them


----------



## Banderson (Jul 27, 2012)

My black gold clio 182! Such a deep black in normal light then the sun comes out 










Just to note, this is before any correction


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Banderson said:


> My black gold clio 182! Such a deep black in normal light then the sun comes out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black gold is amazing colour

I did half a wing for a friend to show him what was possible, this was after one set with ultrafina, although the condition of this one is far worse than yours lol, such rewarding paint to work on


----------



## Banderson (Jul 27, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Black gold is amazing colour
> 
> I did half a wing for a friend to show him what was possible, this was after one set with ultrafina, although the condition of this one is far worse than yours lol, such rewarding paint to work on


It is amazing! Love summer times low afternoon sun on it! Can't wait for this weather to be over with  
Got a da for Christmas too, so that mixed with my general OCD will be good to see


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for these that black golds very nice ill be keeping an eye out for that in future


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the pics dann looks really good


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Another one i found:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Prism Detailing said:


> Another one i found:


Thats impressive! What car was that from?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

LukeWS said:


> Thats impressive! What car was that from?


Audi RS4 :thumb:


----------



## davemr2 (Dec 31, 2012)

^^^ loving the popping of the blue RS4 sooo nice also the ford Rs Green with gold flakes very yummy indeed


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Heres a pic of the other halfs car after a days polishing and protected with CCC's Liquidshield and Fury wax:thumb:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Can someone donate me a metallic coloured car  haha need to go find myself a metallic panel  thanks for sharing everyone keep them coming


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I gave the bonnet a polish yesterday to give it more clarity and topped it with a coat of Ceramishield...brings out the flake nicely.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

The RS green is a fave of mine  good work mate thank you!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Another few i found

A BMW X3 i detailed a while back:









Land Rover Disco:









Porsche Boxster:









Audi RS4:









Dodge Avenger:

















Audi TT:









Audi TT RS:

















BMW 3 Series:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting more great pics  keep em comin!


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Anymore anyone has to share?


----------



## JamieEllison (Dec 31, 2012)

Some pretty cool images, do you to have a buffer machine to get this effect or can it be done by hand?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Forgive the swirls.


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Not sure if this counts as metallic... but the paint on a brand new Graco pram, with a quick cover of 476 :lol:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's a few of a Jag XK I did late last year



















Vid here if you watch from 14sec you'll see what I mean - 





Or link to write up

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=285586

Porsche 911 C4S Cab









Write up here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282724

BMW 525d









Huge write up - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=286312

BMW 330ci Clubsport









Write up - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=286304

Audi A4 Aruba Blue









Write up - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284950

VW Golf Mk5 R32


















Write up - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=280644

Huge detail / repair on this Mk5 Golf GTi 


















Write up - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=280860

How about 50/50 with Flake pop?
Astra VXR









Write up - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=266626

BMW 320cd Flake pop









Write up - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=271205

One of the best for a bit of popping too, a PB Focus RS




























Write up - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=264843


----------



## NovalutionGSi (Apr 19, 2010)

my offering, using only Megs, Polished with #7 Show car Glaze and waxed with Ultimate Wax on a Greeny blue Signum.

























not a bad result considering it was a cloudy day as well,









not bad pictures from a phone either!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

JamieEllison said:


> Some pretty cool images, do you to have a buffer machine to get this effect or can it be done by hand?


That's the paint buddy? That's how metallic looks under all the swirls in the paint. Just light reflecting if the metal 'flake' in the paint

Edit: what I'm trying to say is it all depends how bad the paint it. If your car is metallic it'll do it anyway when it reflects but if the surface is covered in swirls. RDS you won't be able to see through it as clearly. Do yes if the paints bad it will need correcting and refining with a :buffer: to get that sharp swirls free finish which will show of that flake pop perfect


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Really good pics!  and i cant answer that jamie i think a machine helps but its these pros that can answer that for you


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

BoostJunky86 said:


> That's the paint buddy? That's how metallic looks under all the swirls in the paint. Just light reflecting if the metal 'flake' in the paint


So basically a nice clear smooth swirl free clearkote and a good light source will get a the best possible flake popping effect?


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

LukeWS said:


> So basically a nice clear smooth swirl free clearkote and a good light source will get a the best possible flake popping effect?


As far as I'm aware mate but a pro will tell you better than me. That affect is the paint so that's how I see it being. If the paints under the clearcote, if its all marked with swirls scratches it not going to reflect light properly meaning you won't see the metal flake, but if the light does shine of the metal flake you won't see it properly because it won't reflect back through the marked clearcote I believe. Might get shot down but hey


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

NovalutionGSi said:


> my offering, using only Megs, Polished with #7 Show car Glaze and waxed with Ultimate Wax on a Greeny blue Signum.


That paint colour looks almost identical to my old Greeny Blue Prelude! :argie::argie:


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Landrover Defender


----------



## NovalutionGSi (Apr 19, 2010)

Shiny said:


> That paint colour looks almost identical to my old Greeny Blue Prelude! :argie::argie:


Cant remember the Paint colour but its a stock Vauxhall colour, not many Signums came in this colour.
heres the full car,

















here is another popper for me, Silver Saab 95.
Pre correction








Post
























The Saab had an extra stage which had Megs Step 1 Paint cleaner applied before Megs #7 and Ultimate polish applied.
I'm far from a Pro, these 2 cars are mates of mine that wanted their cars cleaning, i just have a very high standard....:lol:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

NovalutionGSi said:


> Cant remember the Paint colour but its a stock Vauxhall colour, not many Signums came in this colour.
> heres the full car,
> 
> 
> ...


I think the vauxhall colour is called scarab


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Looking good thanks everyone!


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

May aswell give this a bump to see if theirs any more to share?


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Thought id add my own attempt and give this a little bump 

Also capturing flake pop is extremely hard and especially on a iphone so sorry this is probably the worst on this thread


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Better pop on them alloys by a mile haha! Still to try my bouncers wax but looks great their mate


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

LukeWS said:


> Better pop on them alloys by a mile haha! Still to try my bouncers wax but looks great their mate


Not bad for 2 yr old alloys with 28k of going round and round. Just give them a blast of Concours Dissolver and then a rub over with Concours Perficio then a coat of Bouncers Sherbet Fizz... Should see them til the better weather and then off they come for a full decontamination and a coat of super sealant


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Lets keep the thread going.. :thumb:

The rims on my new Z4.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Glad this has been revived  looks good mate i wish i could afford a Z4  ha


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

My Swift Sport


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Luke for this thread :thumb: great idea with some stunning photos . :buffer:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Buckweed said:


> Thanks Luke for this thread :thumb: great idea with some stunning photos . :buffer:


No problem mate 

Really glad i asked as you said their are some truly amazing pictures of peoples hard work!

The pop on that red swift is nice mate ty for sharing


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

This is just from Polish Angel Palm Balm and no LSP










And the same photo but with the wrong light setting, but I quite like the effect


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

What applicator pads are they?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Junior Bear said:


> What applicator pads are they?


They're Zaino ones. Absoluty fantastic applicators :thumb:


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

My effort


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## Mike1975 (Nov 7, 2012)

My vec


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Just saw your thread Mike nice results and great flake pop thanks for sharing


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

One of mine...


----------



## ernest (Nov 14, 2012)

This is mine Flake pop... in a Maserati Quattroporte1 stage polish, glazing, sealant and wax..


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Great pics thank you for sharing has made it quiet a collection on this thread 

Also my 1000th post wooo!!!


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Finally!!! We have a metallic car in the house with lovely flake pop green and red on my mums ford fiesta midnight grey i believe its called?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Vw touran I did today

Wicked pop


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Both great pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

Here are a couple of mine


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks kneller the fiestas have great flake pop i first noticed on my mums and have seen a couple now, great looking car aswell


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

Cheers! Yeah they pop really well


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Heres mine  ignore the reflection of the bottle lol


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks good and nice reflection aswell


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

That colour on the fiesta is stunning


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is one from me, Black Mercedes







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RyanSpencer (Apr 27, 2013)

Ns1980 said:


>


Lovely finish......


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sun was out again today so couldn't resist going outside to get another. Prefer this shot. I just read PB Nattys blue hides flake pop. I beg to differ 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Lovely pop their the sun brings it out nicely


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

What sort of wax does everyone use to get flake pops? Or how do ye get such POP?


Obviously flakes in the paint help too lol


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

I think its a well finished clear coat which boosts flake pop as it allows light to shine straight through it instead of being broken up by the swirls etc


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

As above, I use Nattys Blue paste. It's mainly the polishing that gets the paint to "pop" it's really just making sure the paint has no defects and then is sealed in with wax. The wax enhances the colour but if you haven't done the prep work I.e polishing/correcting then wax wont do anything other than seal in the defects. I used Menzerna polishes with a DA and found the polish easy to work with and get great results.


----------



## Andrewxps (Apr 15, 2011)

Thread bump from a lurking member 

This is my Dad's 450h after claying, Poorboys black hole glaze and AG HD wax


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Andrewxps said:


> Thread bump from a lurking member
> 
> This is my Dad's 450h after claying, Poorboys black hole glaze and AG HD wax


That flake pop is amazing :thumb:


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Virgin Boeing 747. Brush and aircraft shampoo


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Both looking gold thanks for the revival aswell


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Here are some from today after about 13 hours starting with Tardis which found hardly any tar, fall out remover, clay, ipa and so on. Job done.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Ford Panther Black


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Porsche 997 Carrera 4S

Mchine polished with Rupes Bigfoot, Menzerna FF3000 on a white Rupes pad

Zaino Z2 Z6 & Z8 as LSP


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Some good shots on here. I miss the sun lol


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Some good shots on here. I miss the sun lol


Agreed! lol i miss attempting to detail cars atm never seem to have the time  great pictures though show some quality finishes


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Not the best pictures and all are a few years old so wasn't as skilled at polishing or taking pictures


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Angelwax Guardian on my Silver Fiat -


20131026_102642 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr


20131026_102723 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

LukeWS said:


> I believe its polish and a good LSP that causes it? Please correct me if I'm wrong


Not necessarily, I got these just from a clay-cloth clean...










...and this









...and this









Those these 3 pics show the effect of ADS Obsidian Wax




























Very satisfying!

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## aymen_a22 (Jun 30, 2013)

Some of these pictures look incredible, I just wish my car would stay looking like that once I polish it.

Well done chaps.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> Not necessarily, I got these just from a clay-cloth clean...
> 
> Very satisfying!
> 
> ...


Yeah i have since learnt its more about a contaminant free, well prepped surface to allow the flake to shine through  (i think anyway)

They look really good mate and the previous posts, need to get a clay cloth! are they really as easy and fast to use as people are saying?

Luke


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello Luke,

Yes, very clean paint leads to fantastic flake-pop, as it does beading! 


LukeWS said:


> ...need to get a clay cloth! are they really as easy and fast to use as people are saying?


Answers to that question and more...

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you for that link! A very good in depth review of the cloth, i think in the new year when i am planning to be back out cleaning the families cars i shall be chasing around to get my hands on one 

Luke


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I was going to say. It's nothing to do with wax or polish etc. It's the metallic flake in the paint(or laquer) and any of the above will do it, it's just that most swirles/scratches will hide this from showing through. By clearing the surface of defects it allows this to really reflect light and show through


----------



## cgonzalez82 (Dec 6, 2013)

Werkstat is also a good product for making metalflake "pop" without too much effort.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

*Evo X with sicko*


----------



## jonny finger (Oct 19, 2013)

got to get the car clean and take some pictures myself


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

BMW M135i Estoril Blue:


----------



## yzfr1 (Oct 2, 2012)

My sea grey fiesta.
Just a layer of Nanolex Nanowax!
http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g378/oxfordlittle/20131109_102258.jpg


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Mmm, Brown! Wife's colour choice not mine.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Not the best as the camera was playing up that day and a shot taken from a long ranch, but you can see some Flake to the paint on the drivers door plus the front wing, Here Go's but excuse the dirt under the wheel arch, Countrysides for you 









No polishing, just a few coats of Artdeshine Nano Gloss paint sealant after a wash, really magnifies and intensifies the Flake to the paint for the best clarity and definition :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's another one but I really should invest in a better spec camera and teach myself to take better shots in the future.


----------



## Fuzz573 (Sep 18, 2013)

Serious Performance said:


> One of mine...


Is this midnight purple LP2?

It's stunning! Hope when I get my respray it comes out as nice as this in the sun. What products do you use for this shine?

Thanks


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would seriously think that would have been machined fully, beautiful picture but I love the Rims on there would be keen to know the offset and diameter of the wheels I believe the rears have a spacer on the rear am I right.


----------



## T-5ones (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks like people have been busy! Great photos thanks all for sharing 😁


----------



## pagaz (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mike


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

More great pics thanks for sharing


----------

